# Full screen calendar widget



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

Are there any calendars with a widget that are actually full screen? So far I've been very disappointed, I have this huge android screen but no big calendar to take advantage of it. Now that I think about it, I have yet to see any widget that's full screen.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

try resizing the default widget? I know it works on the rom I'm running, not sure on stock.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

Only on a few like the gmail widget and bookmarks. I didn't try the stock calendar though, I don't think it's very good for that but I'll test it out. What rom are you using?


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Virtuous XooM


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks but the xoom didn't work either. Seems it's my calendar app not a rom. I'm not using stock calendar btw.


----------

